# LED monitor with VESA mount



## a2mn2002 (Jun 16, 2011)

Guys my new room is ready & paint work is going on , i want a -
1. 22-23" led monitor
2. HDMI
3. VESA mount 
to hang it & make the room look good @ 15k.
Plz suggest something.

Is anyboay there ?


----------



## jsjs (Jun 16, 2011)

Dell U2311H at 13.7k


----------



## Ricky (Jun 16, 2011)

Just to add here, Vesa is supported by all Monitors, all you need to ask for VESA mount so.. buy any monitor which you like.. VESA mount can be added later !


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 17, 2011)

no not all


----------



## amardamani (Jun 17, 2011)

jsjs said:


> Dell U2311H at 13.7k



where can i find Dell U2311H at 13.7k i am getting quote of 17k in Kolkata..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Just to add here, Vesa is supported by all Monitors, all you need to ask for VESA mount so.. buy any monitor which you like.. VESA mount can be added later !



not all monitors....
if monitor has five Screw holes then its VESA else not VESA

@a2mn2002: if u want to hang it on wall then do buy a slim monitor for 
beauty....slim monitors are available in DELL,ACER,Samsung


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 17, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> not all monitors....
> if monitor has five Screw holes then its VESA else not VESA
> 
> @a2mn2002: if u want to hang it on wall then do buy a slim monitor for
> beauty....slim monitors are available in DELL,ACER,Samsung



thnx mate!
 Yes i want to hang the monitor on wall by any means.
 Plz suggest me a particular model of slim monitor.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> thnx mate!
> Yes i want to hang the monitor on wall by any means.
> Plz suggest me a particular model of slim monitor.



I have Acer S231HL which is a slim monitor with wallmount mount...
has nice black borders *computergadgetreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Acer-S1-Series-Ultra-Thin-LED-Displays.jpg

or u can opt for any other good looking brands such as DELL or Samsung


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 17, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I have Acer S231HL which is a slim monitor with wallmount mount...
> has nice black borders *computergadgetreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Acer-S1-Series-Ultra-Thin-LED-Displays.jpg
> 
> or u can opt for any other good looking brands such as DELL or Samsung



mate plz find something which can be hanged on wall from sam / dell / lg coz i am not aware of that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> mate plz find something *which can be hanged* on wall from sam / dell / lg coz i am not aware of that.



u mean acer s231HL cant be hanged....


----------



## Ricky (Jun 17, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> not all monitors....
> if monitor has five Screw holes then its VESA else not VESA
> 
> @a2mn2002: if u want to hang it on wall then do buy a slim monitor for
> beauty....slim monitors are available in DELL,ACER,Samsung



Well, I have used so many LCDs.. still not able to spot any single LCD without VESA mount support.. btw, there are 4 holes requried for VESA.. I was also not able to spot any monitor with 5 holes for VESA  ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

^^err..its four holes typo mistake my bad


----------

